# MIGUEL DASSO



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No sabía que en Lima habían fábricas de Armani xD

Muy chévere la avenida, pero ese amarillo del Plaza Vea si que desentona.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos, me ha provocado un crepes:cheers:


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y esta es mi primera participacion,
pero que buenas fotos de san isidro; una muestra mas que desmiente a los que califican a Lima como la Horrible........kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Milagro... sol en Lima!! es increible como eso ayuda para q tus fotos te salgan bien, ademas de la habilidad q tienes... jaja


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Lima con sol se ve muy diferente ,hace realtar los edificios y calles, todo se ve más bonito con el sol. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No es milagro que haya sol en Lima. Lo que pasa es que Lima tiene INVIERNO, no como otras ciudades del Perú.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> No sabía que en Lima habían fábricas de Armani xD
> 
> Muy chévere la avenida, pero ese amarillo del Plaza Vea si que desentona.


No son exactamente fabricas DE Armani, pero si producen para esa marca. Yo nunca me compraría un polo de armani pero se de mucha gente que sí. Para entrar a la mayoría de fábricas necesitas tener un contacto o a veces simplemente llamar a la persona encargada y decir que estas interesado. Aunque hay algunas fábricas que sí tienen tiendas abiertas al público pero esas normalmente te rompen las etiquetas. 

En cuanto al Plaza Vea, sí nada que hacer ahí. Debieron haber hecho un Vivanda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Lo que pasa es que van a hacer un Vivanda a unas dos o tres cuadras de ese lugar.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Me gustaron hasta los árboles de la C/ Dasso.
Me revienta que poden los árboles de forma salvaje, tan común en Lima y que pinten esa ridícula raya blanca en el troco. Afortunadamente cada vez son menos los distritos que hacen esa huachafada.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita calle, está muy bien arreglada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias x los comentarios.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cute!!

Que bueno que te decidiste a tomar fotos porque a esa zona nadie mejor que tu para "agarrarle" la onda fashion.

Aunque aùn espero "aquellas" fotos del panecillo... recuerda que pasa el tiempo y .....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

super bien la calle, muy fashion  Buenas fotos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Definitivamente Dasso con los adoquines está mucho mejor a lo que era ... es una zona bastante tranquila y segura a pesar de estar cerca de mucho movimiento ...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

J Block said:


> Jajaja, pero si vi a Jodie Foster. :lol:


jaja! bueeeeno grandes celebridades van a Dasso! ... como las que vimos ayer! :lol: jajaja!

no hay más fotos???


----------

